# vintage nikon camera, unknown.



## sutekistar (Jul 27, 2010)

I found my father's old camera and lens and i am unsure of the name/model of the camera and lens.  it has to be back from the 70's i think.  the lens is huge and very heavy.  also i was wondering if it was even worth anything?


----------



## compur (Jul 27, 2010)

The camera is a Nikon F2.  The lens should say what it is on the name ring
circling the front of the lens.


----------



## sutekistar (Jul 27, 2010)

okay its a Nikon f2 with a nikkor-q 400mm lens.  what is the worth?  i see on ebay it is $1,300 could that be right?


----------



## mimstrel (Jul 27, 2010)

Is the lens in good shape?  Clean, no scratches, and everything working?  

I'm totally drooling over it, even though I'm guessing I'll be an old woman before I have the money for something like that.  I'm kind of curious as to what something like that is currently worth, myself.

Good telephoto lenses, even old ones, are pricey.


----------



## compur (Jul 27, 2010)

sutekistar said:


> okay its a Nikon f2 with a nikkor-q 400mm lens.  what is the worth?  i see on ebay it is $1,300 could that be right?



Someone is asking that price.  That's a long way from selling it at that price.
eBay is loaded with astronomically high prices on photo gear -- with no takers.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jul 28, 2010)

A nikon f2's value changes a lot based on the finder... that particular finder, the dp-1, is the cheapest one.  So the value of the camera is around $175 to $225 if everything is operational and the finder works. 

That lens is more valuable. Although it's quite rare, so I'm not sure what it would sell for.  All I know is that it is currently NOT selling on ebay for $1350. It's come and gone a couple times at that price and nobody has bitten.

A more common 400mm f5.6 ed ais sells for around $400 used; so I'm going to guess that this 400mm f4.5 is worth around $500 perhaps more.

*Note: these are online auction values, retail values would be significantly higher.*

Here's some info on that particular lens: http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/nikon/nikkoresources/6070nikkor/telephoto/400mm.htm


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 28, 2010)

Not that it matters one whit, but I would be very disappointed in you if you sold that rig.

Take it out and shoot some birds or an auto-cross and think about your dad.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 28, 2010)

Here's a little background on the 400mm Q lens and its focusing unit
400mm f4.5 Nikkor-Q Auto Lens


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 28, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Here's a little background on the 400mm Q lens and its focusing unit
> 400mm f4.5 Nikkor-Q Auto Lens



Interesting lens, rather bulky though. I recently acquired a 350mm Telyt-R, and I am very happy with how small it is, and the speed is comparable (f/4.8) to this one. Designed in 1979 or so. 

I think this Nikon 400 f/4.5 design dates to the mid-60s if I am correct. The camera is an F2 Photomic, from about 1972 to 1977 or so, I would guess.

I would value the lens from about $200-500 at most. I think it may not have an auto-diaphragm. Optically it would be OK, but not nearly as good as today's Nikon, Canon, or Leica lenses.


----------



## Helen B (Jul 28, 2010)

Oddly enough I think it has an auto diaphragm, but no meter connection (the 'ears' of the pre AI lenses). That means that it stops down to the working aperture when the shutter fires, but doesn't have any way of telling the camera what aperture it is set to, therefore it can only be TTL-metered when stopped down (by pressing the 'DoF preview' button I assume) - unless it is being used wide open.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 28, 2010)

Helen B said:


> Oddly enough I think it has an auto diaphragm, but no meter connection (the 'ears' of the pre AI lenses). That means that it stops down to the working aperture when the shutter fires, but doesn't have any way of telling the camera what aperture it is set to, therefore it can only be TTL-metered when stopped down (by pressing the 'DoF preview' button I assume) - unless it is being used wide open.
> 
> Best,
> Helen



Well I didn't see the yoke that connects to the meter on the body, and that's why I said that. 

I see on the one photo the word 'auto' on the lens ring, so it seems you're right.

Even if the diaphragm is auto, because you have to stop down to meter, it's a PIA to use.


----------



## malkav41 (Jul 29, 2010)

I agree with Mike E. Take it out and use it. 

If I ever get my Grandpa's, or my Dad's camera I'm going to be keeping them because the cameras were theirs, and that's worth way more to me.


----------



## sutekistar (Jul 29, 2010)

my father was looking to sell it by the way.  he said if i found out the worth i can put that money into a new digital slr camera.  we have two of these cameras but not the lens.  I really rather not be lugging it around.  I do not have a slr camera, however i have many film cameras, so to me its not a big deal.

but i have no clue where to go about to selling it.  or if its even close to getting enough money for an slr camera.


----------

